# Help - where to get meds?



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

just joined, although have been reading posts for a while....I need to get some meds by Friday to start IVF for treatment abroad- when I've searched, some of the posts are quite old ("Where to buy cheap drugs" thead - does anyone have more recent experience? I need Organon products, (Puregon, Organutral)which [email protected] don't supply - do Organon supply direct, or is that via Calea (I just looked at Calea's site, but doesn't refer to fertility market specifically, more illness homecare.)? I got a quote via Asda, but they seem really expensive.

Any help would be great, as am concerned about missing this cycle if I don't get sorted soon - thanks!


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi there,

I got my meds from Pharmasure tel no 01923233466. They will give you a quote over the phone within minutes. I sent my script and then they arranged to send the drugs within a few days. They are really helpful and I have used them everytime. If you need them for friday they may allow you to fax the script and issue the drugs on the fax but they will need the originals. 

Where are you going for treatment? 

If I can help with anything let me know.

Mickle


----------



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks, Mickle - I will try them tomorrow.

I'm going to Denmark, really nervous about doing this on my own - having done IVF before, it's stressful enough with a DH in tow, so going solo is a huge deal for me...it was either this or give up completely, which I'm not ready to do...

Where are you going for Tx?

Pretzel


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Pretzel,

I am off to Crete in Greece, started stimming 6 days ago and fly out on Thursday. There is a single womens thread that you would be very welcome to join. I am also doing this solo , my urge to be a mum was to great to resist.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96227.330 Here's the link have a read and post if you fancy it,there will be plenty off support for you.

Love

Mickle


----------



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Mickle!

Boy am I glad to know I'm not the only one! That makes me feel so much better   I hadn't seen that thread.

Thanks for the link, and good luck on Thurs! Will keep my fingers crossed for you!

P


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

P,

Good luck to you too, I blew you some first bubbles for luck.

M


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi Pretzel,

The place I got my meds from was called Clinovia - there was one local to me, don't know if they are nationwide or not.  I'm in Essex.

Here is a link with their phone number and address etc.

Good luck with your tx

Good luck also to you Mickle.

I also done ICSI with donor sperm as a single woman.

My son is tucked up in his cot now.

Take care
Zoe x


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Zoe,

You sound happy with your decision to go it alone. Am i right?

M


----------



## Pretzel (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Zoe, I'll try them too.

And Jack is gorgeous!! 

Mickle, thanks for the bubbles, finally returned the favour when I worked out how!!

P


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

Mickle,

Yes I'm extremely happy.  I do have one issue though and that is I do feel selfish that my son doesn't have a daddy.  He hasn't noticed yet, but I'm sure he will before too long.  On saying that though, my ex would have been an awful dad anyway, had we continued with the tx that we were going to do.  

That is the only thing I have regretted in a way.  

Oh just remembered another thing.  When I had my son it was horrible being in hospital with all the proud dads visiting their newborns and I had my parents and sister visit me.....a bit of the green eyed monster rearing its head there.  

If I had the opportunity to do it again though I would.  My son is the best thing that has ever happened to me and we have a lovely life.

Zoe x

ps, if you want to know anything else then feel free.


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

ooops forgot the link for clinovia http://www.scoot.co.uk/771013919 here it is.

Thanks, Pretzel. Jack must take after the donor lol.

xx

/links


----------

